# weanling filly



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't know much about conformation, plus I think she's a might too young to judge anyways. But I think she's adorable! And what long legs! Gorgeous coloring. And I really really like her sire. Is he known for anything showing wise? How is your filly bred? (pedigree wise)


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

She is cute! Love her two high socks. Will she shed out gray or is that roaning?


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks! Shes a cutie. She is about 4 months in this picture. Ill have to look at ,my new pictures to see if i have good confirmation pictures, shes almost 9 months old now. Her sire has two eyed jack, and jack the drifter , grey badger's back there, joe hancock. His offspring have been used and excelled in all sorts of things. Iam unsure what i want to use her for yet.  i was hoping reining,...but iam unsure, she can sure run and turn.....maybe barrels...


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

she isn't going to turen grey, she has roan markings on her belly , which got whiter, and spread a bit more since...and you can't notice too much in those pics but she has the 2 socks and scattered different white markings on her legs. Shes considered a overo....chestnut/sorrel.....is there much of a difference....one is more redder?


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

She's cute but her hocks and stifle are too straight for my liking.

Super Nova


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Butt high (probably will grow to even out or be less), nice straight legs, slightly cow hocked, and there is something about her shoulder that I don't like. Maybe the way her neck ties in? Nice filly though, she's a cutie. What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks for all comments... i think ill delete this post soon, and update it when i get new good confirmation pics of her, as shes almost a yearling now...


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

SRCM16 iam not quite sure yet.....i don't want to do just pleasure with her...ive always barrel raced, and she can run and turn, but i got into reining last year or 2, and love it. but iam unsure as of yet......


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Reining and barrel racing; best western disciplines ever IMO.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd love to see her yearling pic, to see if her neck as improve any. It's a tad on the short side, but personally I like the way it's ties into her chest.


----------

